# WA SE in 2011



## kevo_55 (Jul 13, 2009)

To piggy-back off of Casey's email a few weeks ago, here's a nice FYI from the WA board:

http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineersla...ucturalExam.pdf


----------



## wmmw (Jul 13, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> To piggy-back off of Casey's email a few weeks ago, here's a nice FYI from the WA board:
> http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineersla...ucturalExam.pdf




I will be taken WA SE III this October 09. Based on WA board announcement, they will accept NCEES SE exam 2011, I think whoever is SE right now in the east coast (based on SE l &amp; SE II) will be grandfathered SE designation in WA &amp; CA by comity. Am I right? If I am so, what is the benefit of WA SE III exam now?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ After reading that, I have a feeling that the Structural I exam will never be recognized.

They didn't come out and say it but I think for a WA SE license you can either:

1. SE2+SE3

or

2. New 16 hour SE exam.


----------



## MOOK (Jul 15, 2009)

What about California?

Are they gonna do the same?


----------



## Casey (Jul 19, 2009)

MOOK said:


> What about California?Are they gonna do the same?


Check out question 11 of the FAQ in Kevo's link, you may find an answer to your question there...

My approval letter is in the mail according to WA DOL, so I'll be in Seattle this October, anyone else joining me there?


----------



## wmmw (Jul 19, 2009)

Casey said:


> Check out question 11 of the FAQ in Kevo's link, you may find an answer to your question there...
> 
> My approval letter is in the mail according to WA DOL, so I'll be in Seattle this October, anyone else joining me there?



I got my approval letter last week and will join you.

Good Luck


----------



## RMunozIII (Jul 19, 2009)

Good Luck to you both.

I would be more than happy to join both you in the test taking party but, I live in Texas and have no plans of moving to CA, WA or OR at this point. The thought has crossed my mind to sign up for the SE-III just in case one day I move over there, but that would mean flying all the way there just to take an exam.


----------



## teda (Jul 20, 2009)

I hate to think about SE III exams after passing PE-civil, CA Seismic and Surveying, Structural I and Structural II. Maybe I am just tired for exam.....


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck Casey and wmmw!

I won't be joining you this time. I'm still waiting for my CA special surveying results and if I fail it I will be taking it again in October.

Let's hope that I won't see you guys in October of 2010!!


----------



## McEngr (Jul 21, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Good luck Casey and wmmw!
> I won't be joining you this time. I'm still waiting for my CA special surveying results and if I fail it I will be taking it again in October.
> 
> Let's hope that I won't see you guys in October of 2010!!


kevo,

Perhaps I'll finally get to meet you then! LOL! That would be great. I'd be meeting an eb.com legend (at least in my mind). )

I just took the SE II and expect my results in the mail today (mailed from the OR board yesterday). I'm in no way prepared to take the SE III right now. I hope to put it off for a year when I hope the economy and my work life is more in order. Right now, I'm too worried about keeping my house... working PT as a structural PM at a civil (only) firm. They now advertise full-service civil/structural/survey.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 21, 2009)

McEngr said:


> kevo,
> Perhaps I'll finally get to meet you then! LOL! That would be great. I'd be meeting an eb.com legend (at least in my mind). )
> 
> I just took the SE II and expect my results in the mail today (mailed from the OR board yesterday). I'm in no way prepared to take the SE III right now. I hope to put it off for a year when I hope the economy and my work life is more in order. Right now, I'm too worried about keeping my house... working PT as a structural PM at a civil (only) firm. They now advertise full-service civil/structural/survey.


Maybe we will McEngr!!

I hope that you receive some happy news in the mail today. I also hope that work picks up for you too. Right now it is really sucky for everyone.


----------

